# Interesting IMDB article



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wasn't sure if this should go in the tech or movie forum...but this is an interesting article on IMDB, especially the fact that it's still run out of a house in the suburbs in England. Especially considering Amazon bought it 12 years ago. When they say nothing will really change when they buy a company (like Woot, Zappos, DPreview, Audible etc) they are serious.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...s-Tuesday-movie-date-tradition-with-wife.html


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Great story!


----------

